# '07 Jetta parking light replacement



## bob22 (May 26, 2009)

I can't figure out how to replace the little clear parking light bulb in the headlight assembly on my '07 Jetta. I can remove the large round black rubber cover on the back of the headlight assembly and I can see the fixture the bulb is in but I don't want to break it. How is this bulb replaced?
TIA,
Bob


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: '07 Jetta parking light replacement (bob22)*

This is what the rear inside of a MK4 Golf headlamp looks like. Hella/Valeo use the same style on the mk4 Jetta (bora) so it may be similar on the 07 model. there is probably a small, round socket stuck into the headlamp reflector, the rear of the socket where the wires come out is probably rectangular and there are tiny snaps so the lamp won't back out on its own.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3132167


----------



## bob22 (May 26, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Well, I reached in with my fingers, following the wiring to it, grasped the terminals (not the wires) and pulled out the socket. New bulb in, pushed socket back into the housing. I was concerned that there were some magic tabs or a rotation needed to disengage the socket; nope, just a friction fit. 
Thanks to all for their advice.
Bob


----------



## rodeopunk_je87 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (bob22)*

Wish I would've seen this sooner...yup, I found out the hard way too...I was like WTF? But just pulled it straight out. Careful with the grease on your fingers getting on the bulb though...those lights will burn out easily if they're not cleaned...


----------

